# Macro help to cut



## nads (Apr 3, 2016)

I really could do with some advise on what I should be eating and how much of it.
I'm 5'7, I weight 12 stone 7lbs and about 25% bf and I'm desperate to get lean.

I train 5 times a week and my cardio is steady state around 40 minutes after training.
I train after work in the evenings and try to have carbs post workout but no more than 40g.

I am on 20mg var a day and will be introducing Clen and t3.

I eat 6 meals a day each including around 30g protein and normally hit 120g carbs a day but I don't know what I should be aiming for and very dubious about paying for an "online trainer" a couple hundred £s to tell me what I should be doing.....

Any help greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 4, 2016)

nads said:


> *12 stone*





Nble! This is your expertise!


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 4, 2016)

How many calories do you eat daily on average and what is your TDEE?  

Try to get at least 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight.


----------



## snake (Apr 4, 2016)

This is just me but I control my body weight by controlling my fat intake. Not a popular way to do it these days. You're cardio seem good so upping that may not do much and could lead to a repetitive motion injury. Ok, if you haven't heard anyone scream yet about my advice, you're about to. Cut your protein down 30 g and up your carbs by at least that much. I would like to see where your fats are at and your total cal. intake.

This isn't a meet cut, right?


----------



## nads (Apr 4, 2016)

snake said:


> This is just me but I control my body weight by controlling my fat intake. Not a popular way to do it these days. You're cardio seem good so upping that may not do much and could lead to a repetitive motion injury. Ok, if you haven't heard anyone scream yet about my advice, you're about to. Cut your protein down 30 g and up your carbs by at least that much. I would like to see where your fats are at and your total cal. intake.
> 
> This isn't a meet cut, right?



I'd say I consume around 2400 calories a day broken up into 6 meals - my TDEE is about 1540 calories a day.
I have about 50g fat a day made up of 3 25g servings of almonds/cashews and 3 egg yolks.

I'm just at a total loss and just don't know what I should be doing, I read a lot about having carbs in the morning but that is my fuel for my workout so I really need to save the carbs for later on and pre and post workout.


Thanks


----------



## nads (Apr 4, 2016)

Also definitely not a meat cut, because of my job I think I need to work out what kind of thing I can prepare for the late mornings and mid afternoons meals.


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 4, 2016)

Non fat yogurt is good to hold you over.  Chicken for lunch and dinner is good too.  Lean chicken breast for lunch on whole wheat bread.  Post some BF% pics for us to check out if you can.


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 4, 2016)

nads said:


> I'd say I consume around 2400 calories a day broken up into 6 meals - my TDEE is about 1540 calories a day.
> I have about 50g fat a day made up of 3 25g servings of almonds/cashews and 3 egg yolks.
> 
> I'm just at a total loss and just don't know what I should be doing, I read a lot about having carbs in the morning but that is my fuel for my workout so I really need to save the carbs for later on and pre and post workout.
> ...



You aren't going to reduce your body fat while in a caloric surplus.  You need to be in a deficit.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2016)

PM will be coming soon lady


----------



## nads (Apr 4, 2016)

As I said I'm unsure what to do. Maybe I have it wrong how to calculate my TDEE...


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2016)

nads said:


> As I said I'm unsure what to do. Maybe I have it wrong how to calculate my TDEE...



PM sent...did you get it?


----------



## nads (Apr 4, 2016)

Jenner said:


> PM sent...did you get it?



How do I see pm's?


----------



## nads (Apr 4, 2016)

Jenner said:


> PM sent...did you get it?



I've just replied Jen &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2016)

back at ya


----------

